# Photos of our 1 month old Tank



## JAM (Dec 14, 2010)

Still waiting for the plants to flourish









1 of our 2 Brazilian flouders: $3.99 each at Terra Gardens, Milton http://www.terragreenhouses.com/index.php/walter









A few of our Harlequin Rasboras









My other hobby:
Painting and Illustration










and T-Shirt Art


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm sure you'll grow as fond of your harlequins as I have of mine. They're great fish.


----------



## JAM (Dec 14, 2010)

*Harlequin Rasboras*

I like schooling fish and they are very hardy too. They are fun to watch. Some of them make our lotus leaves as trampolines and they would take turns bouncing from a big leaf. One time we saw them play with the bubbles, they were falling in line and took turns swimming upwards and engulf themselves with the bubbles.

I got 23 of them, mostly I bought from Big Als during a sale. 3 for $1.99


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

nice scape man.


----------



## JAM (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Really nice, the Brazillian flounders are something else, they look very interesting.


I saw Harlequin Rasboras on sale the other day, but I decided I want dwarf rasboras instead because they're smaller and I can have more. XD


----------



## deuces (Oct 11, 2010)

I like the rock centre pieces! What type of rock is that?



Joeee said:


> I saw Harlequin Rasboras on sale the other day, but I decided I want dwarf rasboras instead because they're smaller and I can have more. XD


Speaking of Harlequin Rasboras, may I ask where you saw them on sale? I'm looking to get a bunch soon. Thanks!


----------



## JAM (Dec 14, 2010)

*Harlequin Rasboras and Rocks*



deuces said:


> I like the rock centre pieces! What type of rock is that?
> 
> I don't really know what it is. The black one with crystals may be a form of Granite. the white one is granite. I found it Van Beeks - Lower Base line and Hwy 25 in Milton.
> 
> Speaking of Harlequin Rasboras, may I ask where you saw them on sale? I'm looking to get a bunch soon. Thanks!


About 3 weeks ago at Big Als 3 for $1.99 - I dont think they have anything right now.

Check out what sale they have, click this: http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/specials.html?reloaded=true


----------



## JAM (Dec 14, 2010)

Joeee said:


> Really nice, the Brazillian flounders are something else, they look very interesting.
> 
> I visited Terra Garden today and they ran out of Flounders. They are gonna reorder - seems to be a popular fish...got it for $3.99 each


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Great! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

deuces said:


> I like the rock centre pieces! What type of rock is that?
> 
> Speaking of Harlequin Rasboras, may I ask where you saw them on sale? I'm looking to get a bunch soon. Thanks!


PJ Pets at Square One, they were 5 for $5.


----------



## deuces (Oct 11, 2010)

Joeee said:


> PJ Pets at Square One, they were 5 for $5.


Darn a bit far as I'm more in the east but good to know if I head out that way. I'll also keep eye on BA. Thanks for the info folks!


----------

